# JD 2010 Ser# 48874. Dies out after a few minutes of running.



## Noel Stasiak (Dec 14, 2020)

It was running fine and then started dying out after running for a few minutes. If I let it sit for a while it starts back up and then dies out again after a few minutes. I rebuilt the carb, new float, new sediment bowl, cleaned the distributor, new points, fresh fuel, by passed the air filter, I'm lost, help. If I let it sit while running, it will die out after a few minutes.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome..
Have you checked for a good flow of fuel from the tank to the carb? Sometimes some gunk will block fuel at an elbow or petcock. B.


----------

